# J16 New Decks



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

get the OEM ones much easier because they fit.....former j16 owner


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Another vote for CS decks. Newer ones will fit better and be much lighter.


----------



## Jeepdane89 (Feb 19, 2020)

Just curious, I am redoing a J14, mine is a foam core carolina skiff, are you telling me that once upon a time they did not have a foam core? I have been researching like crazy to try and find a soloution to my problem of water logged foam, just curious if the haul would hold up without the foam? what do your stringers look like mine are thin like 1/8 inch thick.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2020)

Jeepdane89 said:


> Just curious, I am redoing a J14, mine is a foam core carolina skiff, are you telling me that once upon a time they did not have a foam core? I have been researching like crazy to try and find a soloution to my problem of water logged foam, just curious if the haul would hold up without the foam? what do your stringers look like mine are thin like 1/8 inch thick.


Not sure about the new stuff, but the older models “not that long ago” had plywood core for the decks. The hulls are foam log construction.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I believe Carolina Skiffs all have similar foam core hull with a fiberglass floor. Earlier front and rear decks were plywood, glass, and gelcoat. Newer decks are foam core, not plywood.


----------



## Backflow (Nov 20, 2019)

I just got rid of my old Carolina skiff. My grandfather, my father, my brother and I all pitched in to build the back deck and put a poling platform. We made a weekend out of it.we did it from Pressure treated wood, plywood,fiberglass cloth, and the resin, (sunny weather too).
Lots of beer and sanding. Not the most eye pleasing ,but I could try to jump from the platform with all my might to damage that deck and it was sturdy as a rock


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

I miss my j16


----------



## robsmith162 (Mar 29, 2014)

I need to replace the wood inside my long front deck on my J. How thick is the plywood? I think it may be either 5/8" or 3/4", would 1/2" work?


----------



## Tbarton (Jun 10, 2015)

I had a J14 and built both front and back decks out of pressure treated wood and then painted them. They have lasted 19 years and are still solid. Yes they are heavier than the other decks you can get from CS but I have witnessed those decks sagging over time. Just a FYI.


----------



## Jeepdane89 (Feb 19, 2020)

I actually just finish rebuild my J14, check out the thread on it if you are interested"water logged j14". I have factory decks on mine and they are good and solid, but brother those b&^%$s are heavy. I bet my front deck is around 80 pounds. the rear is a little lighter. If it were me, and weight was a concern IDK but I might look into some light weight alternatives. What about a nice piece of Aluminum, with some angle tacked up underneath for rigidity. of some fiberglass and honey combo joby, IDK just spit ballin here.


----------



## Jeepdane89 (Feb 19, 2020)

fishnpreacher said:


> I believe Carolina Skiffs all have similar foam core hull with a fiberglass floor. Earlier front and rear decks were plywood, glass, and gelcoat. Newer decks are foam core, not plywood.


I believe when this fella says "decks" what he is referring to is the removable platforms/deck on the CS, not the main floor/deck. my front removable deck/casting platform seems to be glassed over plywood, could be foam core but it is a heavy B*&^% for all that. The main floor is all foam, the haul is nothing but 2 pound foam, glass resin and a cossa board transom, mine is an 2005'.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

The front and rear platforms were what I was referring to. I don't know the year, but CS stopped using plywood and changed to a foam core for their platforms. The decks (platforms) on my CS (1998) are like yours, both ply, glassed and gel coated, and heavy.


----------



## Daniel_121 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hey I need a of a j16 rear deck and can’t find them does anyone know where I could find one possible


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I would look at a custom deck. A custom deck will probably save some weight. If you are set on factory, salvage yards will probably be your best bet. Good luck!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Daniel_121 said:


> Hey I need a of a j16 rear deck and can’t find them does anyone know where I could find one possible


CS doesn't sell them?

If not, hire a shop to build it or make it yourself.


----------

